# ibus-pinyin installed successfully but not working

## helio

I posted the following message in the Desktop forum, but I would also give it a try here.

I have emerged app-i18n/ibus-pinyin but I couldn't get it working. After I start the "ibus-daemon" command, and set up pinyin as the input method, the input window doesn't pop up if I press Control+space.

However, I have emerged the same package in my other computer (laptop), it has worked perfectly without any problem. I don't why it doesn't work on my (newer) desktop computer. I couldn't find a difference or clue. Any help is appreciated.

----------

